# Ringwood, Victoria, Australia



## Kzach (May 31, 2009)

Check it out:

Australian RPG Dungeon • View topic - [4e] LFP - Ringwood - Victoria

Please reply in this thread (ENW) if interested in order to bump it for other potential candidates


----------



## Kzach (Jun 13, 2009)

Bumping to let people know that we now have a four-person group and would like at least one other person to join us!


----------

